# IF Evanger's is still on anyone's rotation...might want to reconsider



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Bandit's Buddies: Evanger's Pet Food Company Being Prosecuted

doesn't seem like a real trustworthy outfit if you ask me.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

oh god, every company has some deep dark secret about them, if you lo0ok hard enough.

when will this stop =\

i never heard of evangers./


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn this sucks. Evangers has maybe the best canned foods. Their game meats are only the named meat, and water.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

There really is NO such thing as a safe pet food. 
I'm just not suprised anymore when deep dark secrets come out.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

You used to wait until a person was actually found guilty in court before they were tarred and feathered. Now they are guilty as soon as a news article hits the internet. They are declaring their innocence so I will wait until they are proven guilty in the court before making any final decisions on them and their dog food. After the Duke Lacrosse incident in our state (among others) I give everyone a chance to tell their side.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Chowder, 

I agree with you but this one is gonna be hard to escape...sounds like they were going out of their way to do this....

But we will wait for due process to happen.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know what to think of this....

Yes, it sucks, and it's poor ethic, etc.

However, this does not effect the quality of their foods or ingredients. If I was feeding their product I probably would not stop just because of this. 

But it does suck. :frown:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

I think Evanger's is one of the best canned dog foods you could get anywhere if you wanted to offer canned food. If I was feeding canned, I'd go ahead and feed Evangers regardless.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Hopefully Evangers is just stealing utility usage with the economy being so bad they may just be not wanting to pay the price! I am hoping they have not cut costs in any other areas! meaning lower cut meats for their dog foods!
I live in Illinois so this was around March 24th this happened.
WDJ as of last year had the Evangers company rated a premium company and stood behind the product and their plant which included on site inspections.
The complaint is about the misusage or gee lack of usage payment for utility bills not the quality of the products. But time will tell if they report anything other than the utility payments not being made! So for now the foods still seem great! The owners are the bad guys not paying for the utilities!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Evangers was a fantastic dog food company, until the family sold to these convicts. But this was many moons ago.

If you are looking for a quality can of food look at Merrick, Merrick Before Grain or Natures Logic.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you know that Merrick before grain changed their formula for their canned food!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Did you know that Merrick before grain changed their formula for their canned food!


Did they change it other than just making it 'nutritionally complete'?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

When I looked at the ingredients seems to me they have the main meat ingredient be it Buffalo, chicken , salmon ~then they have chicken meal in each kind then potato in each kind, then turkey in each kind,and the rest of the ingredients,~~~ doesn't seem all that bad.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

wags said:


> When I looked at the ingredients seems to me they have the main meat ingredient be it Buffalo, chicken , salmon ~then they have chicken meal in each kind then potato in each kind, then turkey in each kind,and the rest of the ingredients,~~~ doesn't seem all that bad.


Well I know the tripe changed. They made it "complete and balanced."


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

yes, Before Grain canned is now a complete meal.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

LAME!!! :frown:


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Why is that lame? I think it makes way more sense to sell a complete and balanced meal.

If you want to add a topper to your dogs meal, go to the grocery store and buy some meat in the meat department and throw it on.

The canned 100% meats were still processed. If your dog is already on kibble, how much more processed foods would you like to give him?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> ..... If you want to add a topper to your dogs meal, go to the grocery store and buy some meat in the meat department and throw it on.


Boiled chicken is our favorite topper here but only on occasion. Remember not to mix raw meat and kibble in the same meal. If you want to add meat as a topper, make sure the meat is cooked.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes Salty Dog, some of us who feed raw still liked the fact that there were canned foods that had limited ingredients: as the whole problem with the industry is what exactly goes into their products.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> Why is that lame? I think it makes way more sense to sell a complete and balanced meal.
> 
> If you want to add a topper to your dogs meal, go to the grocery store and buy some meat in the meat department and throw it on.
> 
> The canned 100% meats were still processed. If your dog is already on kibble, how much more processed foods would you like to give him?


Their (used to be) 100% tripe was awesome. Green tripe is nasty and many raw feeders used this because it was the only one around that had just tripe and water. Now they've added all this other stuff, and made it undesirable.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Evangers has had other issues in regards to their canned food. FDA Suspends Temporary Emergency Permit of Pet Food Maker

Also, the Merrick canned tripe is not all green (unprocessed ) tripe. It's a combo of green and bleached ( cleaned..... nutrients removed). Personally, I much prefer the Trippetts tripe.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes, I agree I always have used Trippets canned food for my raw fed dogs until about 2-3 months ago when I started feeding tripe from greentripe.com, but the fact is that there is no choice anymore on whats available in limited ingredients.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yes, I agree I always have used Trippets canned food for my raw fed dogs until about 2-3 months ago when I started feeding tripe from greentripe.com, but the fact is that there is no choice anymore on whats available in limited ingredients.


Trippets does use all green tripe, right?


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

It's green tripe, garlic, water, vegetable gum. It's a lot more solid than BG, even before the ingredient change.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Trippet puts out a great product and I liked that I can get it in beef, (which I'd seldom used) lamb, venison, duck/salmon blend, they use all naturally grass fed animals.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Trippet puts out a great product and I liked that I can get it in beef, (which I'd seldom used) lamb, venison, duck/salmon blend, they use all naturally grass fed animals.


Yup same here. I like their variety.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> I don't know what to think of this....
> 
> Yes, it sucks, and it's poor ethic, etc.
> 
> ...


...and certainly, everyone will have the freedom to continue to honor this company. 

But for many of us, we have the right to know what companies are doing...their ethical actions, etc...

Personally, I would never buy from this company because if they are doing this, I would constantly wonder what else they were doing.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Bandit's Buddies: Evanger's Pet Food Company Being Prosecuted
> 
> doesn't seem like a real trustworthy outfit if you ask me.


On top of this I've heard many rumors floating around that concerned owners were hung up on when they called the company about their recall.  I'll be sticking to Merrick next time I want a homestyle canned food for Chocolate.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Also, the Merrick canned tripe is not all green (unprocessed ) tripe. It's a combo of green and bleached ( cleaned..... nutrients removed). Personally, I much prefer the Trippetts tripe.


Thats why it didn't have the smell I expected. I'll have to see where I can buy Trippet. Is the consistency good? Because before grain's triple has the most disgusting consistency. It's way too soupy. I threw half of it away, I couldn't stand it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Jordan S. said:


> Thats why it didn't have the smell I expected. I'll have to see where I can buy Trippet. Is the consistency good? Because before grain's triple has the most disgusting consistency. It's way too soupy. I threw half of it away, I couldn't stand it.



Trippet's is the firm consistency of regular canned dog food with that oh so delightful tripe smell :wink:. I believe some of the online places have it.... try Paws Choice | Natural Holistic Pet Food | Premium Pet Food | Natural Pet Treats Dog Food - DoggieFood.com or Premium & Organic Dog Food and Dog Treats - Free Shipping I know I've seen it at one of those.


----------

